# need help finding fake bird skull



## verradonna (Sep 22, 2011)

So I completely lucked out this year finding almost all of my Bellatrix Lestrange costume this year on a dime. The only thing that is missing is her necklace. I went onto Etsy and saw that the good ones were between 18-30 dollars and since that would be the largest purchase I made for this costume and I really don't have that money I decided I don't really need the necklace right? well its been nagging me and I found a really simple way to make one, now I just have to actually find a fake bird skull. Someone said that there are plastic/foam tiny bird skulls lurking around somewhere (though they didn't tell me WHERE) and before I go searching in every craft and Halloween store I thought I would ask does anyone know where I could find these?

btw in case you do not know the necklace looks like this...
http://www.curiousgood.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/necklace.jpg

I'm also thinking of just sculpting it but really don't know the first thing on what type of clay/putty whatever to buy, so if anyone has any suggestions for that too it would really help.

Thanks very much in advanced!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe a group buy? http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale/wholesale-bird-skull-pendant-necklace.html
Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crow-Skull-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item84b72cb2ad
- http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NEC...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0d78ffdf

I've never seen any kind of skulls or replicas that are inexpensive at craft stores. Your best bet is online.
The main problem with this specific necklace is it's relation to Bellatrix, but also Alexander McQueen has one as well, so many people are trying to do knock-offs. 
It never hurts to ask the Etsy or ArtFire sellers where they sourced the pendant from. Most wont answer, but you may get lucky.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

verradonna said:


> I'm also thinking of just sculpting it but really don't know the first thing on what type of clay/putty whatever to buy, so if anyone has any suggestions for that too it would really help.
> 
> Thanks very much in advanced!


Polymer clay. I suggest Premo because it has the best balance between being too hard to work with (Fimo Classic) or too soft to hold details (Sculpey III). Fimo Soft would also be an option though I haven't had much experience with it. You could either get silvered clay, or if you want it more realistic you could paint it (either jar or spray) or silver leaf it for a brighter metallic finish. Normally I'd recommend black clay as the base if you're going to paint or leaf it silver, but if you don't have much experience sculpting, use a neutral color like grey or flesh so you can easily see the details, then paint it black after baking it.


----------

